# DA36 - is the expensive bracelet worth it?



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm about to buy a DA36, and really like the look of it on the bracelet.

However, I'm struggling with the ~$600 cost differential for the bracelet vs the strap version.

I understand the hardening process and the bracelet itself are both feats of engineering, but the cost of the bracelet is more than you can buy some very good entire watches for.

Has anyone got experience with both the strap and the bracelet version of Damasko watches and can commit on the merits of the bracelet and whether it's worth the cost?

Many thanks,

Daniel.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

The ice hardened nature of the bracelet makes it one of the more unique ones out there. If it were me, that would be a large part of the allure of owning the watch... so I think I would bite the bullet.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I am sure you have done a search here and already learned that the overwhelming majority of bracelet owners would answer your question with "yes". You most likely will not hear a "no" ;-)


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow (Jul 14, 2016)

I have two Damaskos and keep one on the bracelet, one on NATO for summer (soon to be switched to leather upon cooler weather).

It's really up to your preferences. Damaskos are extremely versatile, style-wise and practically speaking. They go well on a wide variety of straps (pretty much everything except maybe formal alligators), and the bracelet is really awesome, as bracelets go.

Potential downsides to be aware of:


Like the watch, the bracelet is about twice as heavy as you probably expect from other watches. Together, the watch and bracelet run about 200g.
It's not as visibly wear-proof as the watch cases in practice - most photos you'll find of people's Damasko bracelets will have some worn-down, shiny-looking areas. This seems to be from where the super-hard metal rubs against itself, somewhat "polishing" little spots in the finish.
It's about $600, as you know.

Those are really the only notable downsides. Everything else about it - durability, practicality, appearance, sizing (it comes with a set of 1.5-length links to allow half-sizes) - is awesome. So if you prefer your watches on bracelets and can spend the extra, by all means, get it.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

I initially bought mine with the oem strap and was very happy for awhile but the bracelet kept on calling to me. Yes, it will lighten your wallet but it is such a perfect match for the character of the DA36. This is now my go to watch on the weekend when I am doing outdoor chores and activities....don't have to think twice about surface scratches or battle damage. And that clasp, so well engineered and completely rock solid.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have one of the first produced bracelets when i bought my 373 on it. The da36 looks good on it as well. Very comfy, chalky feeling and overengineered. As mentioned above a few small shiny needle spots and shiny edges, unlike the case which still looks mint.
My one issue is that a few links are now so stiff that they are almost fixed in position. Not really an issue when wearing it but frustrating for sure. I unscrewed these links but the center pins are stuck so i can't lubricate. Not sure if this is caused by microdust or god forbid corrosion (i currently live in hong kong where it is often hot and humid. So far i seem to be the only one, i did not read about this issue before.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A good read


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the response folks.

I appreciate all the comments indicating the quality. To be fair, this was never in doubt. The hurdle I'm really struggling with, is the additional cost.

For example, the difference between a Sinn 556 leather and bracelet versions, is about $130 in real terms. Between a Damasko DA36 leather and bracelet, about $550. I'm not insinuating the two bracelets are equal, but seriously, for the additional cost of the bracelet you're elevating the DA36 from being about 10% more than than a Sinn 556 on bracelet, to being the same price as a Sinn 358 on bracelet, which is a full chronograph etc etc etc.

In short, I want the bracelet, but my mind is recoiling at the cost. Just shy of NZ$1000 more, is a significant chunk of my monthly discretionary income after bills and non-essentials - for a piece of steel. Beautifully machined, but still. You can buy some pretty nice DSLR camera and lens combos for less than that.


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

You can look at it the other way though. Go and price some bracelets from the likes of Rolex, Omega etc and the cost of the Damasko one does not look so bad.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

pley3r said:


> You can look at it the other way though. Go and price some bracelets from the likes of Rolex, Omega etc and the cost of the Damasko one does not look so bad.


With respect, Damasko is not competing with Rolex, it's competing with Sinn, Archimede and Oris  At least for my wallet spend it is


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Of course you can't compare a Sinn 556 bracelet to a Damasko bracelet. The production process is different. The Damasko bracelet parts are all ice-hardened part by part as tiny as they are and not as a whole. This alone + hex screws + labour costs make the price.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been dealing with this issue as well, and I will offer perhaps the only "NO" here--the bracelet should not cost an additional $500 to $600 for a $1200 watch, plain and simple. First, I really think they over-engineered the bracelet--production cost must be considered, and it must be considered in light of the intended market. Damasko, is, for all intents and purposes, primarily a mid range "tool" watch, and thus comparison to upper range Rolexes and Omegas don't quite line up. Each link is removable--but is that a good thing? Certainly most watches get by with the last three or four links on either side of the clasp as removable links, with the rest fixed--thereby saving production costs. It is heavy--for some, that is a good thing, for others, not so. Some have complained here about the clasp, and the difficulty of release--I am sure that is something you can get used to. Where on the used resale market the 36 sells south of $800, reflecting actual market value, in my world adding another $600, AND having to send it off for a month or so to get "fitted", just doesn't seem all that attractive. OK, you want a bracelet, but you don't want to spend the bucks--are there alternatives?

I looked around for bracelets and of course 20mm is pretty easy to find--but will they match the color/finish of the case?--in most cases, no. However, I did find a couple of German makers of aftermarket Titanium bracelets, where the color AND finish is just about perfect (I have one by Vollmer and another by Herzog)--the only trade off is the bracelets of course have straight ends, but that is fine with me. The Vollmer has a neat push pin link removal system which is quite clever and easy to size. While pictures would be great I am on the road and won't be back home until Oct. 5--both makers can probably be found on the bay, or by googling. Both of these, being Ti, are quite light compared to Damasko's bracelet, and basically cost what would come to the tax on the Damasko--while I can afford the Damasko, I can think of a lot of other things I could buy with the money saved--including, possibly, another watch.


----------



## christam (Apr 19, 2015)

I bought my DA35 on the bracelet last year and have never regretted the extra expense. It doesn't feel heavy on the wrist and I've never felt the need to swap it out for a strap. So it could be argued that the bracelet has almost paid for itself, if the straps I haven't bought for the watch are taken into account ;-)


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

It has to be said, despite my issue with a few stiff links, you can put this bracelet next to any other from anyone at any price level, it is that impressive.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Another way to easier justify the price is don't think about the price of the bracelet by itself. Would you pay 1500 dollars for the DA36 on bracelet.

I think another alternative is to buy the bracelet used. I have seen it popping up once awhile selling for about 400.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

It is well built? Absolutely and I am a BIG bracelet guy. Is it worth the cost? Only you can decide. 

It takes that watch up to another level when it is on a bracelet, IMHO.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow (Jul 14, 2016)

The bracelet doesn't compete well in straight-up price comparisons against *all* other affordable bracelets, but it does compete well against other bracelets that are in the same quality class.



ninja123 said:


> Another way to easier justify the price is don't think about the price of the bracelet by itself. Would you pay 1500 dollars for the DA36 on bracelet.


Bingo.

I'm so blown away by Damasko's overall quality (watch and bracelet) relative to other brands that I'd argue that everything Damasko sells *except* the bracelet is actually underpriced.

A watch and bracelet of this quality for under $2,000 is an incredibly good deal.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

ninja123 said:


> I think another alternative is to buy the bracelet used. I have seen it popping up once awhile selling for about 400.


Don't. It is not a given that it will properly fit.


----------



## fazer60099 (Jul 27, 2008)

I wonder if the Damasko (20mm lugs) steel bracelet of a DA 46 model, would be compatible with the DA 36 or DC 56 models without any modification. What do you think Gentlemen ?


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't assume. Ask Damasko and likely esp if you have an older watch it needs to be custom fitted


----------



## fazer60099 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. I meant new models only. I will €-mail to Damasko then.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

fazer60099 said:


> I wonder if the Damasko (20mm lugs) steel bracelet of a DA 46 model, would be compatible with the DA 36 or DC 56 models without any modification. What do you think Gentlemen ?


I asked the AD where I bought my DA44 that very question. At least whether the bracelet would fit on the DC56. The answer that came back was no.

I did then inquire as to whether just the appropriate end links could be bought. Figure the links and clasp are identical, the only thing different is the endlink. Never heard back on that question.

And to answer the OP's question, IMO the bracelet is worth it. It is a bit fiddly to adjust and stiff to open. But no other bracelet will fit the Damasko as well or as nicely.


----------



## fazer60099 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you Dre!
Just received a very fast reply (as usual with the Damasko Team) from Mrs Isabella Damasko about my question:

_The bracelet of the DA46 is not compatible with the watches of the 2x, 3x and 5x series.
The reason for it is the difference in the lugs size I mean the lugs are different in its length and form the size (width) is 20 mm.
_
Never mind, I'll order a DC 46 or DC 47 for my next birthday anyway&#8230;


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I suggest selling your current Damasko, and buying one with bracelet pre-owned, to save a little net on the cost. Its an amazing bracelet for sure, but I have two nitpicks from reading reviews (I don't own one) - the clasp is hard to unfasten (especially without nails), and the bracelet links being of same hardness can still scratch each other (minor detail).


----------



## sulpher (Nov 3, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> With respect, Damasko is not competing with Rolex, it's competing with Sinn, Archimede and Oris  At least for my wallet spend it is


I aggree. Damasko is not competing with Rolex. Rolex doesn't have through hardened cases and so is inferior.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

I think it also depends on how much versatility you want from the watch and what roles it will play in your collection. I've owned the DA 36 multiple times, both with and without bracelet. When I had a larger collection, including a number of other watches on bracelet, I was satisfied wearing the DA 36 on leather, canvas, NATOs, etc.

In my current two-watch collection, I really like having the bracelet, as I get more versatility from fewer watches. As you said, there are not really any questions about build quality, so ultimately it comes down to your budget. I've also owned the 556i on bracelet, and though I love the aesthetics of the 556i, the bracelet is (IMHO) nothing special.

Also, this thread needs pictures:


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

To be honest, I think the DA36 looks better on leather or a nice nato. The bracelet, while nice, to me isn't worth the cost. I would buy another watch with the $500 or so left over or at least have a good fund started. Some watches are a must in bracelet. This one I don't think is. Just my .02


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

City74 said:


> To be honest, I think the DA36 looks better on leather or a nice nato. The bracelet, while nice, to me isn't worth the cost. I would buy another watch with the $500 or so left over or at least have a good fund started. Some watches are a must in bracelet. This one I don't think is. Just my .02


Have you seen it in reality though? When you see the da36 on bracelet at an AD it makes a strong impression.
Besides, you probably already have enough $500 watches


----------



## cheoah (Aug 16, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I think it also depends on how much versatility you want from the watch and what roles it will play in your collection. I've owned the DA 36 multiple times, both with and without bracelet. When I had a larger collection, including a number of other watches on bracelet, I was satisfied wearing the DA 36 on leather, canvas, NATOs, etc.
> 
> In my current two-watch collection, I really like having the bracelet, as I get more versatility from fewer watches. As you said, there are not really any questions about build quality, so ultimately it comes down to your budget. I've also owned the 556i on bracelet, and though I love the aesthetics of the 556i, the bracelet is (IMHO) nothing special.
> 
> Also, this thread needs pictures:


This, for sure. I have a smaller collection and the DA 36 w bracelet is my go to daily wear. But I can switch to leather in a heartbeat. I wear this watch as a daily watch for a reason though and the bracelet fits that purpose best. I bought my bracelet several months ago after owning the watch for a couple of years. It is heavy but wears well for me, and fits perfectly. No heavier than the tegimented Sinn bracelet I wore. I like the matte finish and the absence of scratches. Don't like a bunch of scratches. Hard to say whether you'll like wearing it on a bracelet but I really do.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

In my opinion, the bracelet is extremely well built, but not perfect. As others have said, it's very difficult to take off. You have to put some serious force into it. Also, sizing can be a bit cumbersome, so if you need to add or remove a half link for expansion/retraction, it's not easy, IMO.

I do also find it a bit uncomfortable, but I find all bracelets with that clasp style uncomfortable. They always seem to hurt the underside of my wrist, regardless of how loose or tight it is. I've actually sold several otherwise nice watches due to the lack of comfort.


----------



## mucklechumps (Aug 15, 2009)

I own a Damasko DK14 on bracelet and I love it. I've never been a bracelet guy but the matte finish of the Damasko is not too flashy. I agree that it's difficult to unclasp (something I have to do in airports all the time) but either I'm getting better at it or it's getting easier. 
My watch feels like a permanent fixture in my life with the bracelet. I doubt you'd regret the purchase.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

For opening, the trick is to put your index finger between the clasp and bracelet, and put your thumb on the bracelet. Then pull up. Works well enough and the clasp gets a bit easier after a few months.


----------



## cheoah (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes same here Dagon. I use my finger as a lever in between clasp and bracelet. Now I've got the technique down it opens simply. Muscling it doesn't work for me. The tolerances are tight. This thing needs fresh water rinse regularly and it's been uncomfortable if I don't take it off for a bunch of days in a row traveling, but that's a lot to ask. I do take it off at night now but I guess that reveals something! I wore mine non stop for a while in the tropics. Not gonna work for everyone but mine works well. It's sized just right and I don't know if it's the links or just luck with wrist size.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

As predicted by Mike, the vast majority here believe the bracelet is worth the extra cost. I'll add my support to it too. I bought my DA38 on strap and immediately started lusting over the bracelet. I too balked at €600 for a bracelet, that was almost the same cost as my 2nd most expensive watch. I hunted around and found a used one for 400. When it arrived and I put it on I realised I would have paid full price for it after seeing it in the flesh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I love my da36 on the bracelet, but I've had it on a ToxicNatos for some months now.. But seeing these pics again.. I think I'll put it back on the bracelet again! 

Is it hard to open.. Definitely in the beginning, actually hurt my fingers doing it! But as others stated you learn the technique of doing so! 

Only thing I "don't like" (If I have to pick a thing, is that it gets a few spots from "grinding"the links against each other! Nothing major though! But it just looks superb with the complete matte watch and that sick seconds hand! <3 true love! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## always on time (Oct 5, 2015)

For what it my be worth:

I really felt I needed a chronograph, because I thought my watch collection needed one. I looked around for 15 months (this was not a bauble to me) and, wanting a "tool watch" and being drawn to the technical features of Damasko, I settled on a D56. It is a utilitarian, tooly-tool watch, for sure. I then had to decide (like you) if I wanted the ultra expensive bracelet or the very nice and usable leather offering. I chose the bracelet because:

-it seemed a step above most other bracelets in terms of quality and engineering.
-the price of the watch and bracelet did not seem to me to be much different from what other German brands of that calibre were offering, everything considered.
-It just seemed right at the time.

So, I pulled the trigger. I live in Canada, so I bought it from the one Canadian dealer/agent/: German Watches of Montreal. The watch and bracelet are impressive from an engineering perspective. There was a small quality control issue, the end links were not perfectly flush with the watch case. So, after checking with the experts on this forum (you might want to look to Mike S, Akita dog, and others), I returned the watch to Damasko, and they fixed it. Shipping was paid by Damasko both ways. Door to door, the repair took five weeks. 

I'm not sure what to tell you about your struggle to decide if you should get the bracelet or not. I like mine a lot. My collection is Rolex-centric, and my Damasko bracelet stands out in that crowd, perhaps just because it is different. But I think it's more than that, wait until you get one and you tell me. I don't have any visible "rubs" on my bracelet yet, but I expect to; as others have said, with metal-on-metal you are going to see some scars.

Good luck in your travels!

Sean


----------



## Ilovewatchestoo (Apr 1, 2016)

You can't seem to justify the cost of the bracelet. Don't get it. You don't seem to see it for all that it is which reflects the high cost for the bracelet. It's ok the bracelet isn't for you and the cost seems more than you should/want spend anyway.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't have the bracelet either, but if I could afford it I would buy it. Yes, it's an expensive piece of steel, but people don't seem to realize is that you are paying for the craftsmanship that went into designing and making the bracelet.


----------



## cheoah (Aug 16, 2014)

It's a good value for what it is. 

I think Glashutte quoted me three times that of the DA 36 bracelet for one of their bracelets. Passing on that one...


----------



## icex731 (Nov 8, 2013)

Definitely do it. I'd say that's the biggest advancement Damasko made since the Da36

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

There are always going to be a set of purists--those who will only use OEM brand straps and bracelets on their watches--and that is all well and good. However, some of us don't mind sampling the aftermarket offerings, for straps or bracelets, AND THAT TOO is all well and good for that sector of the population. This is not a take it or leave it situation, but a continuum of options. 

If I were buying the watch new, I WOULD get it with the bracelet--as noted, it is an excellent bracelet, and the combo is offered at a reasonable price. However, if I bought it (the Damasko watch) used, or bought it new before the bracelet was available, I would NOT buy the bracelet--it is too expensive as an add-on, would require shipping to and fro, insurance and customs fees in some cases, and would likely double your initial expenditure--as also noted above, there are alternative bracelets (or straps) for those who wish to stretch their bucks.


----------



## JWCN (Nov 9, 2017)

DA36 for me totally a must on the bracelet. Just like a Datejust on jubilee. I feel without the bracelet the DA36 falls into crowded market of pilot/field watches. I was debating between the DA36 and Sinn 556. But it was the bracelet that decided it for me. Sinn bracelet just looked like any other bracelet, quality but nothing special.


----------

